# Animated Knots



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Just found this page and thought some may want to book mark it.
Tim

http://www.getbentsportfishing.com/help ... ing-knots/


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

thats a good site...thanks for passing it on timax


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Here is a better one.

http://www.animatedknots.com/knotlist.p ... dknots.com


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Upstaged Again!! :?

Thanks Zone thats a beauty.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh yeah, animatedknots.com is FANTASTIC. You won't find better.

The only thing I don't like about the animated knots site is you don't have step by step printable instructions - ie with a diagram for each step as a lot of the stuff I do is out in the garage where I need it in front of me. I guess its possible to print each animated step seperately, but a long to a page with step by step for each would be perfect.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry. :lol:


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

the animated knots stuff has been on the AKFF wiki for a few months now 8)


----------



## 2Pies (Nov 11, 2007)

Anybody know how to tie the GT knot (or roll knot)? Saw it on FishingWA the other week but couldn't quite replicate it myself.
Googled it and found a less than helpful diagram, written in some Asian language, of which I am not at all familiar.
Is it in any knot books (Geoff Wilson or others) that anybody has seen?


----------



## basadev (Nov 21, 2007)

2Pies said:


> Anybody know how to tie the GT knot (or roll knot)? Saw it on FishingWA the other week but couldn't quite replicate it myself.
> Googled it and found a less than helpful diagram, written in some Asian language, of which I am not at all familiar.
> Is it in any knot books (Geoff Wilson or others) that anybody has seen?


Here it is on video
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/gt-knot/2899263524

Cheers
Ed


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

2Pies said:


> Anybody know how to tie the GT knot (or roll knot)? Saw it on FishingWA the other week but couldn't quite replicate it myself.
> Googled it and found a less than helpful diagram, written in some Asian language, of which I am not at all familiar.
> Is it in any knot books (Geoff Wilson or others) that anybody has seen?


Also look under FG knot, as far as I can see they are the same knot.
When I use it with a tougher flurocarbon leader I rough up the end of the FC with sandpaper just enough to scratch the hard coating. This gives the braid something to bite into, as mono is by nature softer and isn't a necessary step.
I bought one of those jet lighters for $10 for burning the tag ends.

A bit tricky to begin with and not quick or easy to do on the yak, but casts great and I haven't had any failures yet.

For more info have a look at GT fishing or jigging sites, they have threads on advanced Japanese knots.

Dave


----------

